# Nuendo 11 | December 2020



## zolhof (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like a great update! Highlights: ability to produce Dolby Atmos content entirely within Nuendo, professional metering including a Netflix Loudness Meter and Intelligibility Meter, SpectraLayers One, and "25 more outstanding features for post-production, game audio and music".

Showcase event on November 24








Nuendo: Advanced Audio Post-Production Solution


The most advanced audio post-production solution — Nuendo is the choice for film, TV, game audio & immersive sound industry professionals worldwide.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## composingkeys (Nov 18, 2020)

I'd love to know what the new Game Audio features are and if the new Music features are any different than what is in Cubase 11.


----------



## Marco (Nov 27, 2020)

I'll probably move to Nuendo this time


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 27, 2020)

They unveiled a decent amount about the Dolby ATMOS portion of the upgrade in the presentation. If you work in it, you will be pleased. Those of us who work in Nuendo are looking for some more of the details on the other bread & butter things that are going to be included in the upgrade. The inteligability feature set that they talked about is appealing, there is a handfull of plugins to be brought to the fore but many of us are waiting on details of what else will be on the table and if they will be properly addressing some long standing issues. There is some assurance that seems genunine from Steinberg on addressing issues but details are not yet forthcoming. They are supposed to update the Nuendo users on this within a couple of weeks. They seem to have a multi-pronged roll out strategy on communicating what this upgrade is going to be about.

BTW, SpectraLayers 7 or a portion of it is to be rolled into the new Nuendo. Not sure what features from it are to be included however, I have been using SpectraLayers 7 for a couple of weeks to deal with noise removal. Bloody amazing.


----------



## CromoFX (Dec 9, 2020)

It's released:









What Is New in Nuendo 12


With new features for dialogue recording and editing, immersive sound mixing and more, Nuendo 12 is first choice for professional audio production.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 9, 2020)

Updated and installed. I hope it's a bit more stabil than Cubase 11.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Dec 9, 2020)

I really wish they offered a crossgrade discount, oh well.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 9, 2020)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I really wish they offered a crossgrade discount, oh well.


I thought they offered a really deep one just recently no?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 9, 2020)

So does it have all the latest additions found in Cubase 11?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Dec 9, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> I thought they offered a really deep one just recently no?


Yes and I missed it!


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 9, 2020)

I think they are offering a crossgrade, I just checked and the option comes up for me.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 9, 2020)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> Yes and I missed it!


Hi , Steinberg's (european) Webshop still has Crossgrades and competitive Crossgrades available :








Nuendo: Advanced Audio Post-Production Solution


The most advanced audio post-production solution — Nuendo is the choice for film, TV, game audio & immersive sound industry professionals worldwide.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 9, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> So does it have all the latest additions found in Cubase 11?


Yes. Until now I haven't found any difference.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 9, 2020)

stigc56 said:


> Yes. Until now I haven't found any difference.



It has every single feature of Cubase 11

Plus everything Nuendo offers. It's basically Cubase on steroids. I'm definitely moving to Nuendo now. It's amazing.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Dec 9, 2020)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Hi , Steinberg's (european) Webshop still has Crossgrades and competitive Crossgrades available :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the NA store has those as well, but they're just not on discount (is that what you're saying?). The only offer is a 20% off of update purchases. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 9, 2020)

Here is a bullet list feature comparison between Nuendo and Cubase, if that helps...









Compare Nuendo and Cubase


Find out the difference between Nuendo and Cubase. Both have much in common, but there are Nuendo features exclusively made for the pro audio industry.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## jneebz (Dec 9, 2020)

$400 crossgrade from Cubase. Can’t quite justify that....oh well.


----------



## ChazC (Dec 9, 2020)

jneebz said:


> $400 crossgrade from Cubase. Can’t quite justify that....oh well.


Keep an eye out for their upgrade/crossgrade sales around summer next year.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 9, 2020)

I bought it back in June when they had discounts on competitive upgrades ($420) and then sat on the license until 11 was released. I didn't want to give up my Cubase license so this seemed a good way to go. Nuendo used to be $2k, so $420 was a no brainer!


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 10, 2020)

Oh I can't wait to put this thru its paces. Massive nuendo fan - and in here are more than a couple very useful features for me!


heisenberg said:


> They unveiled a decent amount about the Dolby ATMOS portion of the upgrade in the presentation. If you work in it, you will be pleased. Those of us who work in Nuendo are looking for some more of the details on the other bread & butter things that are going to be included in the upgrade. The inteligability feature set that they talked about is appealing, there is a handfull of plugins to be brought to the fore but many of us are waiting on details of what else will be on the table and if they will be properly addressing some long standing issues. There is some assurance that seems genunine from Steinberg on addressing issues but details are not yet forthcoming. They are supposed to update the Nuendo users on this within a couple of weeks. They seem to have a multi-pronged roll out strategy on communicating what this upgrade is going to be about.
> 
> BTW, SpectraLayers 7 or a portion of it is to be rolled into the new Nuendo. Not sure what features from it are to be included however, I have been using SpectraLayers 7 for a couple of weeks to deal with noise removal. Bloody amazing.


Do you know yet what those features are?


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 10, 2020)

They have assured us, that the EUCON implementation will be fixed. Right now both Cubase 11 and Nuendo 11 have problems with selecting which channels will be viewable in the EUCON configuration. They have promised an update first in January. A workaround can be to open a project in Cubase 10.5 and edit the set-up there, save and open in Cubase 11/Nuendo 11.


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 10, 2020)

That work around seems to work using nuendo 10.3 as well. Thanks!


stigc56 said:


> They have assured us, that the EUCON implementation will be fixed. Right now both Cubase 11 and Nuendo 11 have problems with selecting which channels will be viewable in the EUCON configuration. They have promised an update first in January. A workaround can be to open a project in Cubase 10.5 and edit the set-up there, save and open in Cubase 11/Nuendo 11.


----------



## TravB (Dec 31, 2020)

Anyone know how long Steinberg will offer the 20% discount on upgrades? I can't find any dates on their website or in their support documents.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 31, 2020)

TravB said:


> Anyone know how long Steinberg will offer the 20% discount on upgrades? I can't find any dates on their website or in their support documents.


It ends today:-

Enjoy 20% discount on all updates to Nuendo 11​Nuendo 11 is now available, with many new features for Dolby Atmos and Netflix productions, new sound design tools, exclusive content and enhanced workflow. This special offer gives our loyal users a 20% discount on all updates from previous Nuendo versions until December 31, 2020.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 31, 2020)

TravB said:


> Anyone know how long Steinberg will offer the 20% discount on upgrades? I can't find any dates on their website or in their support documents.


Like it was said above, you need to purchase it today, Dec 31st, for the discount. 

A note to people attempting to purchase using the Steinberg.net e-commerece site, I have only been able to properly login during the purchasing process by using Firefox. Chrome just chokes when I have tried to login to my user acct. It has been this way for quite some time, at least in my experience, using a Windows PC.


----------

